# Esmeralda and the Petco Reptile Rally



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a little late in posting, but I've had a really busy last couple of weekends! Last saturday, our local Petco (may have been a national event tho?) hosted a reptile rally for folks to bring in some of their critters and they also had some really great sales. I'm always up for an opportunity to socialize Ezzy a bit and get her used to strangers touching and holding her so we were definitely going to make an appearance. As I was getting ready that morning, I realized that the t-rex leash that Ezzy had fit into just last week was now too small! It only fit over one beefy little arm, but it was still secure enough to wear to the rally (we picked up a new harness there, but she is still a bit small for it). I live in a fairly small town, so there were only a few folks that came out but we had a lot of fun and there were two little boys there that really enjoyed getting to meet my lil gu-gal.  

Here are our pics from the event!







Relaxing on the car ride over to the rally






Ezzy browsing the sales of the day. 






Meeting new people and making new friends






I'm so proud of how well behaved she was!






"Ok, Mom, I'm done here! Let's go home!"


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Nice job exposing people to tegus - the way it should be done. I bet people loved him!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome wish my Petco was doing that! Ezzy iz beautiful, there is no denying her and Kimbo are siblings they look so similar!


----------



## Jstew (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful gu I wish I could have met her


----------



## jtrux (Jul 15, 2013)

That's awesome. Do you take her out in public often? She sure appeared calm.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

jtrux said:


> That's awesome. Do you take her out in public often? She sure appeared calm.


 

I try to take her out and about when possible. She is currently in between harnesses and her old one wont fit over her beefy little arms and her new one is too easy to slip out of. I need to fatten her up so it fits and I can take her out more.  She does really well with meeting folks and letting them pet her, but she gets really frustrated with being held and wants to walk around on the ground more than being in my arms. It's a work in progress. I've worked on socializing her since about month 2 of having her so she's fairly used to new people and places.


----------

